# Rabbit receipe needed



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey guys,

I'm in need of a receipe for rabbit stir fry. Every year I bring in wild game for the kids at the school. I would like a easy to do receipe that doesn't take much time. (because I will be trying to make other dishes at the same time)

Does anyone have a receipe for rabbit stir fry? Or if you can suggest another easy to do receipe please post it up. I don't really want receipes that will taste too strong of rabbit, rather mixed in with other things that will help mask a little bit of the wild taste.

Thanks!


----------



## Burnout (Apr 20, 2004)

I like to do this with dove too.

fajitas!
just go and buy the packets of mix, add veggies and your done

can prep the rest of the sides the nite b4 if you want and the tortillas are cake just cover and toss in the micro for about 15 secs and they are piping hot!

Lo mein is another easy to make recipe

angel hair pasta (cheaper than the lo mein noodles)
garlic 
ginger
seasame oil*
red pepper (optional)
green onions (use the greens for sure)
any other vegies you may want to add

pre make the pasta, cook up the meat in a mixture of the above ingredients and then mix in the pasta. Serve with wild rice or white.
More detailed instructions and variations can be found elsewhere just tossin the idea out lol.

Good luck

Dave


----------

